# smoking salmon



## terry56 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have some frozen salmon fillets that I want to brine and smoke. Will I be able to safely refreeze them after smoking.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 17, 2016)

i don't see why not, but once you start eating it it might all be gone,


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2016)

terry56 said:


> I have some frozen salmon fillets that I want to brine and smoke. Will I be able to safely refreeze them after smoking.


Definitely...Once they are cured and smoked they can be refrozen.

Have fun,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2016)

What they said!

Absolutely!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup,

I have a freezer full of Salmon waiting to be smoked and another freezer full of smoked Salmon which graduated from the first freezer.

Enjoy the smoke and post some pics.


----------



## terry56 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help. As far as posting pics, I will have to wait for my daughter to come home for the summer to show me how. I'm a little bit computer illiterate.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't feel to bad about pics I still haven't figured out how to post them yet either I'm alot computer illiterate


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2016)

to upload a pic













insert.bmp



__ tropics
__ Feb 19, 2016






That is the link to follow


----------



## amblt (Feb 19, 2016)

I would ensure that the fillets are fully cooked to the correct intenal temp before re-freezing.


----------

